# Unmalted wheat



## law-of-ohms (4/1/14)

Hi chaps, I took a picture of some Unmalted wheat I purchased. I'm not familiar with wheat. Hows it look? 





Ok to use? I got a grinder of course.


----------



## Not For Horses (4/1/14)

Looks suspiciously like a bowl of wheat.
What were you hoping to know about it?


----------



## law-of-ohms (4/1/14)

make sure its not the wrong stuff to use..... lol


----------



## Not For Horses (4/1/14)

If all else fails just have a munch on some.
I always eat grain on brew/malting days. Best way to get an idea of what flavours to expect.
If it tastes good, brew with it!


----------



## Bribie G (4/1/14)

I'd mill it then boil it up into a wheat porridge and use in the mash. However if you are doing 3v you might want to use some rice Xulls to avoid a stuck mash.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/14)

Stupid queastion..

But is it just straight normal wheat...

Put a few grains between some paper towel and see if it sprouts.


----------



## law-of-ohms (4/1/14)

normal, un-malted wheat.

I just put a batch in the oven, 180c for 40 mins.

Before = 





After = 




Slight golden hue, smells very different to barley.

I am noticing a corn like flavor straight out of the oven, so i might need to up the boil time.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/14)

Got NFI how raw roasted wheat would go.

Looks like you are going to have to take one for the team.


----------



## law-of-ohms (5/1/14)

will do , I'll let it rest for a week. and to a pilsner malt + 10% roasted wheat..


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (5/1/14)

not sure about boiling it.

Raw wheat gelatinises at 52-64C. I am not sure what toasting it first will do how ever.

I would definitely including a rest in the gelatinisation range though.


----------



## MartinOC (5/1/14)

Double-grind it.

Looong gelatinization rest, then boil the crap out of it for 10-15 minutes with LOTS of water (breaks-down any remaining starch granules), stirring constantly. Add this "decoction" to the main mash to get to saccarification temperature (assuming your main mash is doing a protein rest during this time).

Swags of rice hulls.

Sparge slowly.

Pray & be patient - it's going to be a long day!

It's a bitch to work-with, but worth the experiment/experience.


----------



## Bribie G (5/1/14)

Apparently Coopers use wheat as opposed to malted wheat in their Ales.


----------



## law-of-ohms (5/1/14)

I did a brew today and had no problems with the sparge. Was 10% of tge grist


----------



## MartinOC (5/1/14)

Good to hear!!

How did you manage to do it so easily?!?!?!?! I mean how did you treat/process/use it?


----------



## mje1980 (5/1/14)

I've used raw wheat a few times. I don't think you absolutely have to boil it. Especially under a certain %age of the grist. If you use heaps I believe special treatment is needed. I just did a raw wheat and spelt saison and did a cereal mash ( which ended in a 15 min boil ) but under 10% I'll just protein rest and mash as normal.

I never have major problems with sparge either. Slower yep, but not dramatic.

Might be my dodgy memory but I also believe gelatinisation temp is very similar to barley. Could be wrong though


----------



## rheffera (5/1/14)

This thread is VERY relevant to my current situation having been given 15+KG of wheat and/or barley. No idea what condition it's in, going to try to malt it..


Spoiler










 
The fermenter is 1/3 full as well...


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (5/1/14)

I Just cracked 4kg of it for my lambic barrel top up tomorrow - it sure gives my motor hell...


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (6/1/14)

If you are using a fairly large % of the grist as raw wheat and are worried about a stuck sparge you should include rest around 40C.

This helps to break down the beta glucans in unmated grains.


----------

